# Goldens born in January 2011



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm new here and also will be getting a golden at the end of March, she was born 1/24/11 :0). I can not wait to meet her..it's been a long journey, I had met my breeder through the puppy referral of a local golden club and the dog had just been bred so I've been through almost the entire pregnancy and now just waiting for the babies to get big enough to go home! Are you getting a performance pup or just for a pet? I'm going to get a show potential (my first) so this should be fun! I've wanted to do this since I was a little girl and now that I'm settled in my life (i.e. work, done having kids) I'm starting on my journey.


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

We'll be picking up our January baby next thursday! He is from Kelore kennel in Maine! Glad to have a January thread started!
Lori


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lori*

Lori

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pictures and hear about him!


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

Getting our first puppy in March! She was born on the 23rd of Jan, can't wait to share with all the other January puppies!:wavey:


----------



## Frannie (Mar 3, 2011)

*Brodie was born on New Years Day*

We just got our first golden retriever pup (english creme) this past Saturday, February 26th. He is such an adorable sweet smart pup. He does like to bite and chew on everything!!! He is housetraining very quickly and is sleeping in his crate on his oun and was sleepng through the night after 2 nights. We are having a blast. He is working on sitting, walking on leash, and having nice eating manners.


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone:wavey:
How are all the January pups going?
I'm bringing Summer home tomorrow... Will try my best to sleep tonight! My last chance in possibly a long time to sleep through:
I'm SO excited, and SO nervous...:bowl:


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Barley has been with us just over a week and it's going incredibly well. One accident in the house so far (but hey, my nine year old was watching him!) Sleeps in his crate and sooooo smart! Loving having a baby in the house!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Our new puppy is coming next week! She was born 1/16 so she will be almost 9 weeks old when we get her. This is our first golden although I had one as a child and other family members have had them. We are still figuring out a name. We plan on enrolling her in Sirius Dog Training starting at the end of April.


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

Great to hear everyone's going well! 
Summer came home yesterday and it's been great, though she's our first puppy so it's a bit hard to compare
She loves her crate - maybe a bit too much, whenever we're playing fetch in the backyard she gets the ball and runs all the way round the house to the backdoor and into her crate - and goes in there in her own all the time. She had one accident yesterday (unfortunately a #2) but that was really my fault. She loves cuddles but has been a piranha all morning. We gave her a bath yesterday but she was so fidgety and seemed really scared. Didn't help that my mum was so worried about getting her dry that we didn't get to shampoo her real well, so she's still smelly (probably rolled in some yucky stuff) which means bath no.2 soon...
She's a real picky eater and hardly eats much, so I'm kinda worried but I'll try soaking her food down more like the breeder did.
All in all, she's got us all wrapped around her little paw and we love her to bits


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome home, Summer! Sounds like she has made herself at home. I'm picking up our puppy, Gibbs, next Sunday, the 20th. Can't wait! He was born Jan. 22.


----------



## nanabuuui (Mar 13, 2011)

We brought our puppy home on February 26th :] She's so adorable. Born January 1, 2011. 
She's already learned sit, down, crawl, touch, and stay!! 

I don't want her to grow up!!!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Jenn (: said:


> Great to hear everyone's going well!
> Summer came home yesterday and it's been great, though she's our first puppy so it's a bit hard to compare
> She loves her crate - maybe a bit too much, whenever we're playing fetch in the backyard she gets the ball and runs all the way round the house to the backdoor and into her crate - and goes in there in her own all the time. She had one accident yesterday (unfortunately a #2) but that was really my fault. She loves cuddles but has been a piranha all morning. We gave her a bath yesterday but she was so fidgety and seemed really scared. Didn't help that my mum was so worried about getting her dry that we didn't get to shampoo her real well, so she's still smelly (probably rolled in some yucky stuff) which means bath no.2 soon...
> She's a real picky eater and hardly eats much, so I'm kinda worried but I'll try soaking her food down more like the breeder did.
> All in all, she's got us all wrapped around her little paw and we love her to bits


Very cool! Got any pictures? :--big_grin:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Bringing pup home soon!*

Just visited the pups yesterday, 2 more weeks until we get to bring home our little girl. We still aren't sure which one. They all are very pretty and have awesome personalities. So far I like orange and white but red and black are nice too! Anybody have opinions based on these pictures? We are looking to get a show pup. She comes from great lines and the dad is gorgeous and mom is pretty. Also need help with names..my breeder wants to do book themed names. Her call name will be Lilly. So far I have...
Goldridge's Gone with the Wind


----------



## nanabuuui (Mar 13, 2011)

cuuute pup! her fur looks super light!


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

I tried attaching images but it sayd I'm missing a security code!:doh:


----------



## maroneyfam5 (Jan 10, 2011)

We brought our Rocket home on March 8th. He's doing great! We're having a lot of fun with him and working on our training.


----------



## maroneyfam5 (Jan 10, 2011)

My picture didn't show up, trying again!


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my Rocket is SO CUTE. I love his name


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cute. Our 4 year old mix-breed is named Rocket. It works great as a name. Of course he is not the fastest of dogs. The irony makes it even better.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 3, 2011)

Brodie who is 10 weeks now will sleep in his crate at night but does not go in his crate to sleep during the day on his own unless I feed him in it or throw treats in. Even then he wants to come right back out. I hope he gets better used to doing that as he cries hard when we put him in there during the day. He usually will settle down after a half hour. How are the other Jan. pups doing with their crates?


----------



## razz05 (Mar 14, 2011)

My 9 week old pup is doing fairly well with her crate. It took a while, but she's better than she was. She sleeps in it at night, when we're not home and on occasion during the day. She doesn't care to go in the crate herself usually, but for the most part will quiet down quickly once in there.



Frannie said:


> Brodie who is 10 weeks now will sleep in his crate at night but does not go in his crate to sleep during the day on his own unless I feed him in it or throw treats in. Even then he wants to come right back out. I hope he gets better used to doing that as he cries hard when we put him in there during the day. He usually will settle down after a half hour. How are the other Jan. pups doing with their crates?


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, Lucca is also a Jan baby. He goes into the crate willingly but doesn't stay long in it. I feed him in the crate and when I do have to go out, I give him a frozen kong in his crate and he seems pretty much ok. The problem comes at night when i try to crate him to sleep. FOr the first hr, he'll be fine (he's prbly too tired to think). Then he'll start to whine after the first hour. But we just ignore and only let him out in the early morn when he quietens down.


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

Summer's 7 weeks now. When we brought her home on Saturday she LOVED her crate. Well she still does now but I reckon since she's gotten more used to her surroundings she ventures out more. For the first 2 days she carried all her toys into her crate and just curled up with them, now more often than not she stretches out on the floor within her pen. We think she doesn't go in there so much now because we took out the cushion (she peed on it, but completely my fault cos I fell asleep with the door shut and didn't hear her crying. I felt SO awful for days) Now she sleeps in there at night and goes in there for naps sometimes during the day.
Great to hear how all the January pupps are doing!


----------



## Breeze Mom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Breeze- home on February 26th*

We brought our Breeze home on February 26th! She was born on New Year's Eve. She rings the bell on the door to go outside (for the most part) and is sitting. She is very sweet, had our hearts at first sight. She loves to play outside. Breeze is sleeping in her crate from about 9 PM to 5 AM. She is a perfect addition to our empty nest.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Seeing those pictures and reading your posts just wants me want my lil pup so much more! I can't wait until March 26th!


----------



## Frannie (Mar 3, 2011)

*Thanks for the posts on crate*

Brodie is doing better with her crate now, though she still does cry if she doesn't want to be in there during the day. I'll try the frozen Kong! I have just put a bell on the door to help alert us about using the potty as he has had many peepee accidents. I hope that will work and think it will since he seems smart about learning new things. He loves to do tricks for treats and has added "give me your paw" and rolling over to his repertoire.


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

We brought Suzie home on March 8 ( born January 8) She is doing great with her crate and potty training. The mouthing has begun though- my, what sharp teeth!! Anyone have any favorite teething toys?


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

I HAVE A PIRANHA/SHARK AT HOME! 
It's so deceiving... the first few days they're all quiet and good, then suddenly BAMM they realise that fingers and toes taste good. :doh:
Summer seems more interested in dry leaves and fingers, though she does chew her nylabone, puppy kong and rope toy when we give them to her as an alternative... I'm gonna try smearing some peanut butter in her kong soon, the last time I tried she wasn't interested


----------



## Frannie (Mar 3, 2011)

*Balking and stubborn now on leash*

Does anyone know how to solve the chewing on leash, plopping on the ground routine. Brodie is being really stubborn right now about walking on the leash to go potty. He would rather play games and eat dirt and wood chips. The only thing that seems to help is treats. I have had to put him in his crate for really bad behavior over this, which I would rather not do. Any ideas?


----------



## 4ster (Mar 24, 2011)

*New puppy*

Hi,

I am a new member to the forum. We just picked up our new puppy on March 16th. The kids named him Hunter. We also just recently lost our 13 year old golden (Maverick)....such a sad time at our house.

I had forgotten how busy the puppy days are!!
Hunter was already 10 weeks when we got him and HUGE..he weighed 25 lbs at his vet check...does this seem odd? I know for sure Maverick was never that big at this age but he was also the runt of his litter. Hunter was the biggest in a litter of only 6 pups.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

4ster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member to the forum. We just picked up our new puppy on March 16th. The kids named him Hunter. We also just recently lost our 13 year old golden (Maverick)....such a sad time at our house.
> 
> ...


Welcome. And congratulations on the new puppy (post pics as we all love them). Sorry to hear about Maverick.

At 10 weeks, 25 lbs sounds a bit high to me. Have you seen your vet? What do they say about the weight? How much are you feeding (and type of food)? Our girl was about 13 lbs at 9 weeks, and won't be 10 weeks for another few days. I imagine a boy might be a little bigger, but 25 lbs seem like a lot. Here is a small survey that gives some weight averages for males:
http://www.***********************....nder=1&agemonths=ignore&ageyears=&option=list

and one for females:
http://www.***********************....nder=2&agemonths=ignore&ageyears=&option=list

The adult weights seem high to me. But IMO a lot of people have obese adult dogs (of course noone on this forum ). I think it is harder to tell with puppies if they are overweight. But the same visual cues still exist.


----------



## 4ster (Mar 24, 2011)

*New Puppy*

Hi,

I thought I responded but it did not post. Sorry. Thanks so much for the welcome and the surveys!!

Yes Hunter was checked by my vet less than 48hrs after we got him. He weighed in at 25lbs (10weeks). She did not have any concerns with his weight but did mention that he will be a large dog. Everything else checked out fine. At his 7 week vet check he weighed in at 14.5 lbs. It just seems so big to me. 
He is going for his second set of vaccines next week and he will be weighed again. I am feeding him twice a day and he eats approx 3 cups split between the two meals. He does not have a HUGE appetite but eats mostly what I give him. He really isn't chubby just large boned etc. It's hard to say...he seems to have thinned out a bit since his arrival last week but is taller.
I will post pics soon!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

We just weighed our girl who turned 10 weeks old today. Sunshine weighed in at 14.5 lbs. I think we will up her food by 1/4 cup per day to a total of 2.5 cups.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunshine found one of Rocket's (our 4 year old mix breed) favorite resting places at what I refer to as the "desk den" under my feet. It will be interesting to see how she fits in there as she gets bigger (and who will be there more often). This might have to be my goto position for size comparison later on.










And of course a close up of her cute little face:


----------



## nanabuuui (Mar 13, 2011)

adorable!! I'm a bit sad to see our puppy growing up so fast :/ Sad news, she got worms. My boyfriend found a dead worm in her feces yesterday. I'm hoping the dewormer is working, since the worm was found dead, but we're going to get her meds, just in case. Hope everyone's puppies are doing well!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

If the worm was dead, that is good. Rocket had worms when we got him and the dewormers work fast. He actually had to go back for a different dewormer because he had some kind that is not killed by the normal one they give. He was fine though. Hope she feels better soon.

I just noticed one of Roket's hairs on Sunshine's neck in the close up. How funny.


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I am from New Jersey, and picked up my golden babies on February 26th. They are mischievous and full of energy. I have named them Tanya and Pasha.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Cute Pups! The one pup looks huge! They get big so fast! Enjoy!


----------



## Shany8 (Apr 18, 2011)

*My new pup, Cody*

Was born on January 25th. Just weighed him this morning. Today he is 12 weeks and weighs 21 pounds.


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

Summer was born on the 23rd of Jan, weighs in at 10kg (22lbs) at 13 1/2 weeks. She's growing at different rates each week!


----------



## Lei (Oct 29, 2010)

My new pup 'Audi' was born on 22nd Jan.. 2nd pup of the litter weighing at 550g then.. Now that he is weighing at 10.5kg~!

His parents:
Sire - Pedigree: MBIS BISS Can. Ina.Th. Grand Ch.Sg Mal Int'l Ch. Creeksidefrm's Foolish Pleasure
Dam - Pedigree: BJIS BJISS Th Sg Ch. The Show Must Go On From the Lead Story

Here is some pics of the litte fellow..
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/96617-meet-audi.html


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

My little girl Zoey was born January 1st, 2011. She is now 19 weeks old and weights 35.8 lbs. She was the runt of the litter. She is so well behaved. She doesn't chew things up and so very loving. She is my first golden retriever and I love her dearly and I think she loves me the same. 

This is her at 9 wks old.









And this was taken 2 wks ago. She loves drinking out of the bathroom sink.


----------



## lancemom (May 20, 2011)

*Adolescence!*

I'm wondering--how are all you owners of January puppies doing as your babies are entering the tween stage? I'm noticing my Lark (who was born January 7th) is now becoming miss demanding and independant--what are others experiencing?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 3, 2011)

*Brodie is entering a new phase*

Brodie born 1/1/11 is starting to really test things with me. I have been working with him from 8 weeks and he knows how to do many tricks and he does know how to heal but lately he is lunging towards people when we walk to say hello. He seems to be getting willful and a lot bolder about things. I think his teeth are bothering him alot right now though. He loves to swim and has gone in the ocean, the sound and a freshwater pond that is on our property. He loves to retrieve sticks in the water. He has had an ear infection already, so we are being really careful now with making sure they are dry and clean. He is also getting really strong and fast!! He loves to play games and plays until he drops. It's definately not as easy to cuddle as it used to be. Some days I am exhausted at the end of the day spent with him and he is still raring to go.


----------



## 0liver (May 15, 2011)

I also have a golden born on 1/1/11. He is growing leaps & bounds! I can't believe he is almost 5 months old already!! We are almost finished with his first series of obedience classes & is making his momma proud  He is an absolute joy to love & care for.


----------



## 0liver (May 15, 2011)

Oliver is entering the stubborn phase & tries to ignore my commands. My trainer says not to give in & make him follow whichever command I am wanting him to do. Patience is definitely a virtue ~ It's hard to be firm when you have such an adorable face staring up at you


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Zoey is still a sweetheart. She does demand my attention and is going through teething but she has not chewed up anything. She is still being a very good girl.


----------



## Shany8 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Cody's mom*

Cody just turned 4 months on May 25th. He weighs 42 pounds. He is such a good boy. Loves everyone and other dogs. When someone pets him, he usually plops down on his back. He does the same thing to other dogs. He is very submissive. On our walks. When he sees someone he try's to get to them to say hi. He doesn't understand that not everyone wants to say hi to him. I haven't taken him to training classes. But I have been teaching him the basics. He's my boy. I couldn't imagin life without him.


----------



## lancemom (May 20, 2011)

I'm glad hear I'm not alone!! =) Lark lost three teeth today and I think that teething alone has got to be painful..I've been real patient and tried not to reinforce demanding behavior--so far, so good..but I agree with Oliver that its hard to be firm when you've got an absolutely adorable face looking up at you!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Zoey pretty much lost all her puppy teeth and is now getting her adult teeth in. I actually found 5 of her teeth so I put them in a little satchel. She is still well behaved but has a little stubborn streak in her. She is quite timid. I've noticed she gets a little scared of strange sounds and people and runs to me to protect her. She knows her mommy is her protector. I get her out quite often to socialize her and get her used to the strange sounds but she will still bark at strangers but does slowly go up to them. Children she runs to and loves. Does anyone else have a shy little one?


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello, this is my 1st post. Glad I have found this thread with pups the same age as Sox.
Sox was born on 31st Jan 2011.
He is wonderful and now we have the lungeing chewing phase over he is a joy to be with.
I'm abit worried though and hope someone could help.
We took him to a country show this weekend, just to socialise him more.
We got talking to a woman with 2 Golden Retrievers. She was amazed that he is 18 weeks old and got abit snotty with us, saying he should be alot bigger than he is. The 2 she had with her were 7 months and twice the size of Sox. She claimed she'd had GR's for 35 years and would be worried if he was her dog. Of course now I am worried.
Sox had been to the vet to be wormed the previous Monday, she weighed him but never raised any concerns.

I weighed him yesterday and he is 25lb. ( he was 9.5lb when we got him at 11 weeks ). He measures just under 17" to his shoulder. ( he was 11" to shoulder when we got him ).

I know that dogs will all grow at their own rate and he is due a growth spurt soon but is this too small. he is on the correct weight of food for his weight and seems happy and healthy and is doing everything he should be for his age.
We love him regardless.


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Picture of Sox last week.*









Here he is sat on my sideboard trying to look cute and stretched out on the drive.
Does he look too small to you?

Sorry they've come out sideways and massive, 1st picture post.............I will master this.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Actually I think he is right on target. My girl was the runt of the litter but when she Sox's age she weighed in around 27 lbs. I wouldn't worry too much if your vet isn't worried. Just ask your vet the take time you are in. I think the lady may forget how small they are at that age. I actually had to look at Zoey's health record to see how much she weighed then because at first I thought Sox was small. 

Anyhow he should be due for a growth spurt soon, Zoey put on 10 lbs between 4-5 months of age. She is about 5.5 months old and is weighing about 42 lbs. Hope this helps.


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Thankyou.
From reading thrugh the forum I have realised that they all look so different.
It was really the snotty way she said it all, came away from her feeling as though I was abusing him. Nothing could be further from the truth he is so pampered but well behaved too.
He does seem to be getting bigger now and the one thing I realised after posting was that her dogs were rounded whereas Sox is sleek along his back.
Thankyou for replying and putting my mind at ease.


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Sox is doing the growth spurt. Since Sunday he has put on 2lb. He's now 27lb. He looks bigger too. 
I can't believe I let someone upset me so much with her comments.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush is doing so well. She is a party girl, and loves to socialize and shmooze with everyone, human and canine alike. She loves to swim the very most of everything and considers Copley her personal toy. She is a January 8th, 2011 baby.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Aww, she is beautiful. Wonderful pictures you posted. I need to get my little girl swimming. Looks like Lush is a very good swimmer.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all! :wavey: just wanted to say that I regularly lurk in here because you and your pups are my crystal ball so-to-speak! My pup is one month younger than yours so I come here to get a feel for what to expect based on what y'all are experiencing. I am happy to see that most of the time my future with Bryley looks bright!!!
Plus all the puppy pics make me smile!


----------



## JaspersMom (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello I'm new to the board but am a January 2011 puppy mom. I have loved the whole puppy stage and can't wait to do it again!!! 

I love seeing everyone's pictures of their dogs I love it!!!


----------



## nanabuuui (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey everyone! Poi Poi is about 44 lbs now. She got spayed today, along with her sisterr (a corgi!). Poor girl has been knocked out and sleeping off her meds. Has anyone else gotten their puppy spayed/neutered? How was your experience?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush is 51lbs, and a water baby who will put her whole head under if she sees a fish or frog. She will be trying her paw in the show ring next month, and she loves to use her bro Copley as her favorite chew toy.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Zoey was 43 lbs was she got spayed 3 weeks ago. She was very tired the night we bring her home but then was back to her normal self the next day. We are going to have her be a Pet Therapy dog. She does so well in public and with disabled people that we think she'd be great at it.


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Sox is going to be neutured next Monday ( 25th July ).
I'll let you know how he handles it.


----------



## elocin (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello all I am new here. So glad to see a thread with pups born in January. Molly was born January 20th. She is so big now weighing I think at least between 45 - 50 lbs. She has lost all her puppy teeth and just tears up all her toys, rips out the stuffing and then she rolls in it! She was spayed back in May and the vet said she would calm down some, well I am still waiting on that! lol She also sleeps on her back with her legs in the air as she lays on her own pillow of course! spoiled oh no. She is a wonderful pup loves swimming and playing and her whole butt shakes when you come in from going somewhere she is so happy to see you. She still is jumping and play biting some but I hope that will go away soon. 
I am going to try to post some pics If I can do it right of the day we got her to what she looks like now.


----------



## elocin (Jul 19, 2011)

Hope the pictures came up.
First one was the day we brought her home in March.
The second one was taken last week on my oldest daughters bed. 
She is growing so fast!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Welcome elocin! Molly is a real cutie, thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Sox is still at the vets. He's being neutered this morning.
I am anxiously waiting for the phone call to say he is ok.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

I hope all is well with Sox. I'm sure he'll be pretty tired tonight. Good luck!


----------



## knittywittywoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Sox did fine with the op and was back to his old self in no time.
We took his cone off the next day and he hasn't even attempted to touch his stitches, he licks everywhere but there.

He's also growing well now, abit smaller still than the Goldens we see but he's 40lb / 18.15kg. The vet says he is doing fine.

He ate a dead bird last night before we could get to him amd today he's abit different.
He's very quiet and not gulping his food, in fact he's walking away from it and eating some later. Its usually all gone in 30 seconds.
I would like to think this new calmness is down to the op but I think its the bird so I'm keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey everyone!
Summer was born 23 January 2011, so she's about 6 and a half months now. I just got back from a 2 week trip overseas and she grew SO MUCH during that time frame I was amazed. We all said that that dog ate Summer and took her place haha But it is definitely her, same silly quirks like lying on her back chewing her tail:doh: I'll try and post some pics tomorrow!

I'll be having her spayed sometime in the next few weeks... knowing some of your experiences would be lovely! She's my first dog and I'm a little unsure what to expect. Is anyone noticing any recent behavioral issues with their pup? (Well I guess I should say adolescent now, haha! Teenagers...) Summer's still a sweetie but she's taken up the habit of stealing stuff around the house and not wanting to return them. I just enrolled her in a new obedience class anyway so we'll see how that goes. 

Great to hear about everyone else's January pups!


----------



## reenk (May 8, 2011)

I am waiting for a little girl from Kelore also. We lost "Belle" last January and she was from Kim Lorrain also. what a sweet girl. My wife is a little hesitant but the house is not the same without a golden meeting you at home.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

my boy was born january 25. 
i think we need to add lots of pics. hehe.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumba was born January 17 =)


----------



## Wonderdog (Mar 21, 2012)

*Flash, the wonderdog*

Flash was born Jan 7, 2011. He towers over other Goldens we have been around; stands 27" at his shoulders and weighs 84 lbs. I don't think he's overweight, I can feel his ribs and he has a 'waist line'. I just wonder how much more he will grow. Loves the lake, swims after the grandkids in the kayak. Give him a ball and well, you just gave him the world. I always had Dobermans. I had a motorcycle shop out in the country. My Dobies were not mean but I depended on their reputation since I was alone in the shop most of the time. Folks just didn't know the woman running the shop was the one to be wary of. Retired now, Ruby has passed. I miss her, I wanted another dog but one to go place with me, a companion dog. Flash has filled the empty spot in my heart. He is a great companion. Loves to go the lake, hike and take midnight rides to see the stars. I wish I knew how to post pictures, I would share some adventures.


----------



## Wonderdog (Mar 21, 2012)

*Flash, the wonderdog*

Flash was born Jan 7, 2011. He towers over other Goldens we have been around; he stands 27" at his shoulders and weighs 84 lbs. I don't think he's overweight, I can feel his ribs and he has a 'waist line'. I just wonder how much more he will grow. Loves the lake, swims after the grandkids in the kayak. Give him a ball and well, you just gave him the world. I always had Dobermans. I had a motorcycle shop out in the country. My Dobies were not mean but I depended on their reputation since I was alone in the shop most of the time. Folks just didn't know the woman running the shop was the one to be wary of. Retired now, Ruby has passed. I miss her, I wanted another dog but one to go places with me, a companion dog. Flash has filled the empty spot in my heart. He is a great companion. Loves to go the lake, hike and take midnight rides to see the stars. I wish I knew how to post pictures, I would share some adventures.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to you and Flash! When Finley gets a sister, she will be a Dobe. My husband had one years ago and loves the breed. (He now loves goldens as well). Finley's the same age your Flash, and her growth seems to have leveled out. She is about 56 lbs now.


----------



## Wonderdog (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, she sounds like a nice size girl. What a wonderful breed. That face, you would need to stop and love on her. What a cutie


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just saw this thread....

My Honey was born 1-11-11 

She will be 20 months tomorrow. 

Honey is from Jennifer's Harborview Goldens, Erie, Pa.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie is a 1/8/2011 baby. She runs our household, and the three boy dogs spoil her and give her anything she wants. I am proud of her bc she is a little professional in the show ring and already finished her american champion title, then beat the boys to go BOB and Group 3 a few times. She is 3 points away from her GR CH.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Luna was born on January 12, 2011. Hard to believe my loyal friend is already 2 1/2!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Happy 3rd birthday to Luna. Yesterday she turned 3 years old (3 years have gone by waaaaay too fast). I don't do cake for my girls' birthdays, I always give them a steak. Of course if one gets a steak the other has to have one as well. It isn't exactly cheap, but I don't mind a little splurge twice a year for my 2 pups.









Luna enjoying her cut up steak (she also got the bone afterward).


----------



## G&B Dad (May 19, 2014)

Gunner - Born 1/2/2011

"dad can we please go to the ranch?"


----------

